# Suche Bild bzw.Foto von CP5411



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand ein Bild von einem CP5411 senden bzw. einen Link dazu nennen. Bin nicht zu faul zum zum suchen, kann aber leider im Internet nichts finden.
Vielen Dank Rudi.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir jemand ein Bild von einem CP5411 senden bzw. einen Link dazu nennen. Bin nicht zu faul zum zum suchen, kann aber leider im Internet nichts finden.
> Vielen Dank Rudi.



Vielleicht hier: Siemens Bilddatenbank


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider ist da nichts zu finden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider ist da nichts zu finden.


Vielleicht hast du ja noch nen alten Siemens - Katalog, da könntest du es raus scannen.


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo Unregistrierter Gast,
Habe schon den CA01 von 2001 installiert. Ist da leider nicht mehr vorhanden. Nur der Cp5611. Dazu sind aber auch keine Bilder.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo Unregistrierter Gast,
> Habe schon den CA01 von 2001 installiert. Ist da leider nicht mehr vorhanden. Nur der Cp5611. Dazu sind aber auch keine Bilder.


Wenn du es dringend brauchst, dann frag mal deinen Siemens Vertriebsmenschen, der hat bestimmt noch ganz alte Kataloge rumliegen.

Oder nehm n Bild von irgend einer Grafikkarte und sag, es wär ne CP


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

*cp5411*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Oder nehm n Bild von irgend einer Grafikkarte und sag, es wär ne CP


Ich brauch das Bild nur zum ansehen und vergleichen.
Ich will das niemenden schicken oder was verkaufen oder so.


----------



## pjoddi (6 Januar 2007)

*Schau mal hier:*

Hallo, hab da was gefunden:

http://shop.softwerk.at/product_info.php?cPath=1_14_89&products_id=1946

hoffe, es ist das, was Du suchst!


----------



## RolfB (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

und zum Vergleich hier der Link zum Nachfolgetyp
CP 5611
http://www.automation.siemens.com/net/html_00/produkte/020_cp5611.htm

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2007)

pjoddi schrieb:


> Hallo, hab da was gefunden:
> 
> http://shop.softwerk.at/product_info.php?cPath=1_14_89&products_id=1946
> 
> hoffe, es ist das, was Du suchst!


Das ist keine 5411, die hat einen ISA-Bus. Das ist die 5611.


----------



## pjoddi (6 Januar 2007)

*Upps...*

lt. Beschreibung soll das eine 5411 sein, aber dann passt das Bild wohl nicht zu den Artikeldaten.
Hab das Ding selbst noch nicht in der Hand gehabt...Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------

